# Assembler Problem



## FastProg (16. September 2004)

Hi Leute

Hab schon lange nicht mehr mit Assembler programmiert, fange gerade erst wieder an und hab jetzt schon wieder ein paar Fragen.

Also 1. Wie schalte ich in den PMode, kann ich das gleich schon in den Kernel schreiben?
2. Wie steuer ich den Vesa Modi unter den PMode an?

Weil ich will mein OS in PMode programmieren, da das warscheinlich das beste ist. Und würd halt gerne mehr Farben haben  

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg.
FastProg


----------



## stephsto (18. September 2004)

Hi,

am besten du fragst die Freaks im Lowlevel-Forum:

http://web105.essen082.server4free.de/lowlevel/doc/index.html

die können dir weiterhelfen


----------

